# 2000s vs 2010s



## Blazkovitz (Mar 16, 2014)

As the 2010s are drawing to a close, which decade did you enjoy more?

I choose the 2000s, because...

-Women's fashion was sexier and more youthful in the 2000s. Maybe oversexualized, but I still enjoyed the view ;P
-There were no smart phones and few social media, phones were used for calls and text messages like they're supposed to.
-Politics was less annoying, maybe Bush and Blair were too idealistic but I prefer that to the cynical realpolitik attitudes of 2010s leaders. Also, less people were so involved, and the crazies were only found in their own bubbles which were easy to avoid.
-People were more rational, it seemed that Wikipedia and the sceptic community will soon send conspiracy theories and magical thinking to the dustbin of history. Instead, they made a comeback.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I was in my 30s (instead of my 40s) and I was with my wife (divorced in 2015). The only downside was 9/11/01. My Niece and Nephew were born in 2004 and 2008, so yet another reason why I liked the 00s more than the 10s.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Yeah, 2000s.

I'm not going to pretend I hate 2010s music because I do like a lot of 2010s metal of all subgenres, but 2000s is superior to me. I also feel nostalgic for a lot of the pop punk/rock and nu metal that came out during this time.

Cartoons were good. Nickelodeon were in the glory years (in my opinion, since others would say they were better in the 90s) with good SpongeBob and Fairly Odd Parents, as well as Jimmy Neutron.

Technology was not as advanced. Console gaming was simple and fun, and smartphones didn't exist. I'd like to live in a world without Facebook, Twitter, and Instagram.

I am biased because I can't remember a good portion of it due to being between the ages of 2 and 12. So I'm not going to say anything about politics. While I wasn't a huge fan of my later childhood, being a toddler again doesn't seem too bad.


----------



## Lucan1010 (Jul 23, 2018)

2010's.


----------



## 74893H (Dec 27, 2017)

2000's. Not to be melodramatic but the mid-late 2010's have been some of the most miserable years of my life and modern entertainment just feels like grey mush, and the early 00's are some of my favourite years. Everything just felt so much more relaxed back then. Helps that I was a kid but pfff, details.


----------



## pinwheel (Sep 17, 2016)

I'd probably say 2010s but it's mainly because I was very young during the 2000s and thus don't remember as much from that time.


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

in the 2000's not everybody's face was glued to a phone screen..


----------



## 30812 (Dec 22, 2011)

2000s
The movies were less retarded and the scripts were better in general.


----------



## Blazkovitz (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm surprised how everybody's responses are focused on the entertainment industry. It was never central to my life, and with the Internet you can watch any entertainers you want to, not necessarily the newest ones.


----------



## ivegotthemunchies (Nov 17, 2018)

2000s Because I'm still young and happy


----------



## Pinkieshyrose (Jan 30, 2013)

I like think there more 2000s songs I like
also I don't like the current president...

but there's good things about now too


----------



## VeryLazy (Nov 24, 2019)

I've chosen 2010 just because in numbers 2010>2000,and I want to believe that future will be good.I really think it's a bad thing to compare generations, especially in manner 'who's better'.Anyway, despite of me being 00's, I'd ask question to anyone thinking about how newer generation is worse than previous one(s): what YOU did to change that? I really believe what all generations is connected and in the end, telling 'This new generation is (any negative context)' is backfiring at the person saying that in my eyes.


----------

